# RC71



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

How do you program this remote to work with a HR24?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

it should work "out of the box" on IR. It will not work on RF as it uses a different frequency. However, programing to your TV or AVR might prove very challenging 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

peds48 said:


> it should work "out of the box" on IR. *It will not work on RF as it uses a different frequency*. However, programing to your TV or AVR might prove very challenging
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


A totally different frequency and signaling protocol to be exact.

RF4CE ("Zigbee")


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

peds48 said:


> it should work "out of the box" on IR. It will not work on RF as it uses a different frequency. However, programing to your TV or AVR might prove very challenging
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD
> 
> It works for the HR24 box,but I want to program the TV............


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

it should work "out of the box" on IR. It will not work on RF as it uses a different frequency. However, programing to your TV or AVR might prove very challenging


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

It works for the HR24 box,but I want to program the TV............
What is the model of your TV. FYI, the RC71 does not pack many codes on board. it relies heavily on the HR44/C41 for the bulk of the codes


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

firemantom26 said:


> > it should work "out of the box" on IR. It will not work on RF as it uses a different frequency. However, programing to your TV or AVR might prove very challenging
> >
> > Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD
> >
> > It works for the HR24 box,but I want to program the TV............


I bought one to play with since my friend now has an HR44. I have 3 brands of TVs in my house.
I found one code to work the volume and turn the Vizio on and off.
I did not find any codes to work my Samsung or Mitsubishi TVs.
I do NOT recommend them in place of the RC-65RX remotes.


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

peds48 said:


> What is the model of your TV. FYI, the RC71 does not pack many codes on board. it relies heavily on the HR44/C41 for the bulk of the codes
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD
> 
> It is a extra tv from Bestbuy. "Insignia"


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> I bought one to play with since my friend now has an HR44. I have 3 brands of TVs in my house.
> I found one code to work the volume and turn the Vizio on and off.
> I did not find any codes to work my Samsung or Mitsubishi TVs.
> I do NOT recommend them in place of the RC-65RX remotes.


So how do you add the code to it to program a TV?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't have an RC71 here, but when in IR mode, does it step you through using the regular two-way programming feature as with the RC**X, RC**RX, and RC**RBX, type older remotes do for TV setup on an HR24?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

You go to the DTV website, choose the remote model number, type in the brand of the tv, and get codes.
Press and hold the mute and select button and wait for the light to blink 2 times, enter a code and press the power button to see if it turns the TV off.
Or you can press the volume up button to see if the volume changes.
If it does not work, repeat above with the next code.

The instructions tell you to put the mode switch on TV but the RC71 does not have one. Program it anyway and if there is a code that works you TV it will take it. Note: The RF will not work on the older receivers since it is a different technology than the older receivers.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/remote_codes


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

What is the model of your TV. FYI, the RC71 does not pack many codes on board. it relies heavily on the HR44/C41 for the bulk of the codes


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

It is a extra tv from Bestbuy. "Insignia"
There is no Insignia code on board. you need an RC6x remote or an HR44/C41 to program the RC71


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You go to the DTV website, choose the remote model number, type in the brand of the tv, and get codes.
Press and hold the mute and select button and wait for the light to blink 2 times, enter a code and press the power button to see if it turns the TV off.
Or you can press the volume up button to see if the volume changes.
If it does not work, repeat above with the next code.

The instructions tell you to put the mode switch on TV but the RC71 does not have one. Program it anyway and if there is a code that works you TV it will take it. Note: The RF will not work on the older receivers since it is a different technology than the older receivers.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/remote_codes
unfortunately the bulk of those codes only works with RC6x remotes and not the RC71

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

peds48 said:


> unfortunately the bulk of those codes only works with RC6x remotes and not the RC71
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I was surprised that they have added the RC71 from the list of choices.
I chose it and looked at the Samsung codes. There were only 2. I tried both and neither worked for my Samsung.

If you choose the RC65 there are a lot of them. I am sticking with my RC65X remote. I am used to the look and feel of it after many years of using it.


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

Add the code and got the HR24 to work with RC71. Thanks for all the help.................


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> I was surprised that they have added the RC71 from the list of choices.
> I chose it and looked at the Samsung codes. There were only 2. I tried both and neither worked for my Samsung.
> 
> If you choose the RC65 there are a lot of them. I am sticking with my RC65X remote. I am used to the look and feel of it after many years of using it.


For Samsung try 54000


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

I am always up for a challenge. I do like the look and the feel of the new RC71 remote..............


----------



## cwtech (Oct 12, 2012)

peds were does the 54000 come in at, for samsung with the rc71 i always 12051

for the op
vizio 11758
samsung 12051 ( is what I always use but as peds says 54000 ( I have found he usually knows his **** so I would say it will work)
Mitsubishi try 11250 or 10150

unlike the rc 6X remotes there is no slider but programs the same, once u hit the first number ( 1 ) dont be in a hurry as the light is going to flash twice before u can enter any more numbers, so press 1 then pause let the light flash and then proceed with the rest of your numbers.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

cwtech said:


> peds were does the 54000 come in at, for samsung with the rc71 i always 12051


54000 is for Samsung RVU TVs. but it will work regardless


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

The range on the RC71 is awesome. My installer told me it uses Bluetooth technology. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

firemantom26 said:


> The range on the RC71 is awesome. My installer told me it uses Bluetooth technology.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Installer is not correct. The remote in RF mode uses RF4CE, a form of Zigbee 802.15.4 wireless technology. Then it gets more confusing. There are 9 other zigbee profiles for meter reading, lighting, home security and it doesn't work with any of those. So for now it appears to be a good standalone wireless range unique RF remote, assuming you like the controls as is on the remote.


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

NR4P said:


> Installer is not correct. The remote in RF mode uses RF4CE, a form of Zigbee 802.15.4 wireless technology. Then it gets more confusing. There are 9 other zigbee profiles for meter reading, lighting, home security and it doesn't work with any of those. So for now it appears to be a good standalone wireless range unique RF remote, assuming you like the controls as is on the remote
> 
> Thanks for the correct info.......


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

firemantom26 said:


> The range on the RC71 is awesome. My installer told me it uses Bluetooth technology.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


that was an an analogy used by Ray Edwards&#8230; !rolling


----------



## Joe Tylman (Dec 13, 2012)

peds48 said:


> that was an an analogy used by Ray Edwards&#8230; !rolling


Not an analogy the frequencies overlap so people can mistakenly identify it as BT.

https://docs.zigbee.org/zigbee-docs/dcn/07-5219.PDF


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Joe Tylman said:


> Not an analogy the frequencies overlap so people can mistakenly identify it as BT.
> 
> https://docs.zigbee.org/zigbee-docs/dcn/07-5219.PDF


No it was...


----------



## rickclem (Feb 20, 2013)

Is there a way to control my Bose home theater with the RC71?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

rickclem said:


> Is there a way to control my Bose home theater with the RC71?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Which DirecTV receiver do you have ?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rickclem said:


> Is there a way to control my Bose home theater with the RC71?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


and which Bose system?


----------



## rickclem (Feb 20, 2013)

jimmie57 said:


> Which DirecTV receiver do you have ?


HR44/200 Bose CineMate Series II

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Menu, settings, remote control, follow instructions on the screen to program.
You must do the TV first, then the Bose.


----------



## rickclem (Feb 20, 2013)

I tried that a few days ago. It didn't like any of the 25 codes I was presented with. I looked online and thought I read that a separate sound system could not be programmed on this remote. But I'm not buying it.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rickclem said:


> I tried that a few days ago. It didn't like any of the 25 codes I was presented with. I looked online and thought I read that a separate sound system could not be programmed on this remote. But I'm not buying it. Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


You should be able to program the VOL as long as the Bose in not on RF. go to the remote settings on your Bose and make sure it set for IR. note that you would not be able to turn the Bose ON or OFF with the RC71, just VOL UP or DOWN


----------



## rickclem (Feb 20, 2013)

That's what I found out. I was hoping to have one remote control it all. Thanks for your help.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rickclem said:


> That's what I found out. I was hoping to have one remote control it all. Thanks for your help.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


yeah sorry, not with the RC71. if you don't need RF, you can use the older RC6x remotes.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

Where can I find discreet codes from the RC 71?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

They are the same ones as the RC6x series, check out directv.com/manuals.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks Stewart but, I see no way to manually put in a code. I can select my model and it will adjust volume but, off on is not discreet and keeps turning TV on again.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> They are the same ones as the RC6x series, check out directv.com/manuals.


Actually not all the built in codes for the RC6x work on the new RC71. The bulk of codes for the RC71 comes from the 2 way communication with the receiver


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

STEVEN-H said:


> Thanks Stewart but, I see no way to manually put in a code. I can select my model and it will adjust volume but, off on is not discreet and keeps turning TV on again.


for the most part, DirecTV maps toggle codes with the majority of codes.


----------

